# IOTools in Eclipse - IOTools wird nicht erkannt



## Zohra (11. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Warum funktioniert bei mir die Klasse IOTools nicht?! Habe schon die Problematik gegoogelt und die Anweisungen bezüglich der Installation befolgt. Nun erkennt die Entwicklungsumgebung (Eclipse) den import (import static Prog1Tools.IOTools.* aber die Klasse IOTools wird nicht erkannt. Beispielsweise wird 

d = IOTools.readDouble ("d = "); 

als Fehler angezeigt (IOTools cannot be resovled). Was mache ich falsch? 

Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## eRaaaa (11. Nov 2009)

[c]import static Prog1Tools.IOTools.*[/c]
du machst ja einen static import, d.h. du brauchst den klassennamen dann garnicht mehr nennen:

d = readDouble (...);

sollte gehen.


----------



## Zohra (11. Nov 2009)

@eRaaaa

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Vorhin hiess die Fehlermeldung "IOTools cannot be resolved".

Nun, nachdem ich IOTools. rausgenommen habe, heisst es "Access restriction: The method readBoolean(String) from the type IOTools is not accessible due to restriction on required library C:\Programme\java\Prog1Tools.zip".

Folglich, ich habs immer noch nicht im Griff.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2009)

Du solltest das zip vorher entpacken...


----------



## Zohra (11. Nov 2009)

@Wildcard

Dir auch Danke für die Antwort...

Ich habe mir Unterstützung von dieser

IOTools Einführung, Installation, Anwendung 

und dieser

Java-Home-Installation

Seite geholt. Es hiess explizit "unentpackt".

Werde jetzt das Ganze mit der "entpackten" Version versuchen.


----------



## Zohra (11. Nov 2009)

Leider kann ich die entpackte Version nicht als neues External JAR adden. Es können nur *.jar und ".zip Dateien geöffnet werden. Insofern sollte die Datei doch noch unentpackt bleiben

 Für heute gib ichs auf...

Danke euch beiden trotzdem. Morgen werde ich weiterhin lästige Fragen stellen 

Gruss
Zohra


----------



## faetzminator (11. Nov 2009)

Ist das zip passwortgeschützt oder so  ?


----------



## eRaaaa (11. Nov 2009)

Zohra hat gesagt.:


> Leider kann ich die entpackte Version nicht als neues External JAR adden. Es können nur *.jar und ".zip Dateien geöffnet werden. Insofern sollte die Datei doch noch unentpackt bleiben


wenn alles nichts hilft : schieb die .java dateien aus der zip einfach in dein projektverzeichnis / package 

diese ganzen IOtools braucht man doch eig. eh garnicht mehr. spätestens seit 1.5 mit der scanner-klasse oder?


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2009)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> diese ganzen IOtools braucht man doch eig. eh garnicht mehr. spätestens seit 1.5 mit der scanner-klasse oder?


Eigentlich hat man sie noch nie gebraucht. Ist so ein Tick von Lehrern und Dozenten ohne praktischen Mehrwert.


----------



## Zohra (11. Nov 2009)

@featzminator
Nein, ist es nicht.

@eRaaaa
Das mit verschieben könnte noch klappen, aber jedes mal das Zeug verschieben??? Hmmm... 
 Eigentlich wollte ich die Scanner-Klasse umgehen, aber ich glaube ich komme nicht drum herum...

So, nun wünsche ich Euch allen einen schönen Abend noch und wir hören uns wieder


----------



## eRaaaa (11. Nov 2009)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Eigentlich hat man sie noch nie gebraucht. Ist so ein Tick von Lehrern und Dozenten ohne praktischen Mehrwert.



ja stimmt. allerdings find ich für den anfang, schreckt es schon etwas ab wenn man

```
BufferedReader buffer = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
```
(plus rumgecaste womöglich noch) schreiben muss, nur um irgendwas einzulesen.(geht ja hier um programmieren1 ;D ) daher *fand* ich das garnicht so schlecht.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2009)

eRaaaa hat gesagt.:


> ja stimmt. allerdings find ich für den anfang, schreckt es schon etwas ab wenn man ... schreiben muss, nur um irgendwas einzulesen.(geht ja hier um programmieren1 ;D ) daher *fand* ich das garnicht so schlecht.


Um eine Abstraktion nutzen zu können ist es fundamental wichtig den Teil zu verstehen der abstrahiert wird. The Law of the leaky Abstractions


----------



## Zohra (11. Nov 2009)

Äääähmmm... Ok, eigentlich sollte ich wirklich langsam schlafen gehen, aber was ist ein BufferReader???


Und wie sieht Euer Rat aus? Sollte ich mir die Scanner-Klasse zur Gewöhnungssache machen?? Ist sie tatsächlich besser als IOTools?


----------



## Wildcard (11. Nov 2009)

Die diversen IOTools sollen eine Anfängerhilfe sein. Benutz einfach besagten Scanner, der ist für einen Anfänger allemal einfacher zu bedienen als zu lernen eine externe Lib korrekt einzuhängen.


----------



## Zohra (12. Nov 2009)

Hey! Ich habe sie korrekt eingehängt  Sie funktioniert einfach nicht, das ist eine andere Sache 

Nun ja, ich werde mit dem Scanner arbeiten müssen. 

Aber Danke trotzdem.


----------



## faetzminator (12. Nov 2009)

Scanner (Java Platform SE 6)


----------

